#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Ploter HP designjet 500 plus A0 με βάση

## filopoimin

σχεδον καινουργιος  εχει εκτυπωσει 20 σχεδια.λογω εξοδου απο το επαγγελμα τιμη ευκαιριας!!!!

----------

